# Corsair Obsidian 800D Seitenteil



## labernet (22. September 2010)

ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob es seperat ein Seitenteil zum Corsair Obsidian 800D zu kaufen gibt, um evtl einen eigenen Fenstermod zu machen? und wenn ja, wo?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (23. September 2010)

Über unseren US Shop sind diese Seitenteile ehältlich. Alternativ mal eine Anfrage (auf englisch) an CSGEurope@Corsair.com per Mail stellen - sollten dort welche vorrätig sein, wird man Dir sicher gerne weiterhelfen


----------



## labernet (23. September 2010)

Danke!


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (23. September 2010)

nicht dafür - immer gerne


----------

